# 14dpo, 9dp5dt BFP & bleeding, help!



## hippiehappy

Hello, just after a little advice. 
I had a 5dt on Sunday 16th, yesterday in work I had a massive AF like cramp an thought it was PMS. This is my 2nd ICSI cycle (and the last one funded by the NHS for us) and I got so upset that all I could think of was how much I wanted a glass of wine. So when I got home I thought I'd test, just so I could get a BFN and have a glass of wine. Unbelievably, it was a :bfp:! 
Tested again this morning, again a definite BFP.
Went out, sat down for just over an hour & when I went to the loo I found quite a bit of brown spotting, and wiped pink, it was a fair bit, basically the panty liner needed changing.
Went home, went to the bathroom again, wiped bright red. I've now laid down & put a pad on, hardly anything on the pad but what's there is red & I am still wiping red. I don't have camps and don't particularly feel like AF is coming, just the odd mild twitch (I ALWAYS get cramps before AF). Anyone has any idea of what might be happening? 
Just wondering if that's ever happened to someone who's gone on to have a healthy baby?
We had 2 blasts transferred at 5dt and I've read that bleeding sometimes happens with multiples, but am I kidding myself? Is it more likely to be a chemical pregnancy?
I'm going a bit mad!
Thank you in advance for advice x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun

Didn't want to run and read but I've not experienced this. When was your official test date?


----------



## hippiehappy

My otd is not till a week tomorrow. My stupid clinic make you wait till about 17 days post transfer to test which is annoying. I suppose this weeds out the chemical pregnancies to some extent but the reality is that if it's going to be negative it will be negative a lot earlier than that. All I wanted to know yesterday was whether it was a definite bfn but it isn't. Just not sure what to think, still spotting red now.
Thanks again for reading x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hmmm I don't know then sweetie! My clinic made me wait 16 days before as they said if I tested early could be a false result. Is it a fresh or frozen cycle? Who are you under?


----------



## bugs

Sorry your bleeding hippy happy, unfortunately it could go either way. I got my BFP before OTD but by the time test day come round it had started to fade so I had a chemical. I also bled early on my first round which was ectopic. But also plenty of women have bled and gone on to have healthy pregnancies so it's just a waiting game. 

I know how you must be feeling it's so depressing but hang in there xxxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Likklegemz said:


> Hmmm I don't know then sweetie! My clinic made me wait 16 days before as they said if I tested early could be a false result. Is it a fresh or frozen cycle? Who are you under?

Hello Likklegemz, it's a fresh cycle. Unfortunately we have to use TESE :spermy: as DH has azoo, last time the fert rate was pants, this time it was great and 3 embryos made it to blast and 2 were transferred. Sadly the 3rd wasn't good enough to freeze and this is our last NHS cycle so I'm absolutely gutted. I'm at Old St Mary's in Manchester.

Bugs so sorry to hear you've had such bad luck with your cycles! Pretty sure it's not gonna be ectopic as my tubes were separated due to hydros.
The bleeding is not looking good and I guess there's some hope but I'm not really holding my breath tbh, it's very likely to be a chemical pregnancy.
Just wanted to ask you if you've had any private cycles in or around Manchester/ Merseyside and is there anywhere you would recommend?

Thanks to you both :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun

I'm at the women's and whilst the clinic is fab, my experience at the women's isn't great due toanother department so we were considering moving to care if we can get our funding relocated. I still have panic attacks every time I go there you see. Plus it doesn't help we've just had a failed ivf cycle and we have to wait 3 months for a follow up :(

Keeping my fingers crossed for you thou hun, it might be fine and like bugs said plenty of women bled and go on to hae a successful pregnancy keep your chin up! :)


----------



## hippiehappy

I know what you mean the 3 month wait is not nice. I had my first BFN in February and the 3 monts wait would have meant having to have another cycle in June/ July, which i didn't really want to do as I wanted to have a nice Summer and not having to worry about it, go on holiday and just chill out which isn't possible if you just had a BFN!
I rang up at the end of July to request the cycle and started down regging in August so now I wouldn't be able to try in again till December but we'll have to find a clinic first as I don't think St Mary's do privately funded cycles. Sucks.
Anyway, thanks again x


----------



## chichifab

Hi hippiehappy,

They say bleeding is common in early pregnancy. Apparently you only get to worry when that bleeding becomes heavy and accompanied with cramps. The fact that you had 2 transferred can be that you are loosing one and still have one or you are not loosing any at all!!! I had bleeding in my last pregnancy which ended in a 5 weeks misscariage while my friend had bleeding at 4/5weeks and she is about 15 weeks pregnant now. Just be positive and take it easy.


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks chichifab, it's not that light tbh but no cramps. It's just a big '?' atm!
I've NEVER had a positive test and I was so happy this morning, I couldn't stop looking at the test!
Will probably test again tomorrow morning, if it's not going to last I'd rather know asap.
:hug:


----------



## s08

hippie, I'm so sorry your are going through this stress. First, I want to say that my nurse told me bleeding in early pregnancy is much more common with IVF. So, things could be just fine. Fx-ed!

However, it looks like you are asking for honesty, so that is what I will give you. Yes, I have had this exact same situation. On my fresh cycle, I had two transfered on day 5. I had positive hpts from 5 or 6 dpt to the day of my beta (9dpt). Unfortunately, I started spotting brown 8dpt and bleeding red relatively heavily on the day of my beta (even though I just had a positive test that day and was taking progesterone). The tests were not progessing like they should, so I had a feeling it was a chemical. My first beta was a lowly 13, followed by a 4 two days later. So, the chemical was confirmed. It didn't end well for me, but I really hope you have a totally different experience. Good luck! And I really hope I'm not freaking you out.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello S08, thanks for that. I definitely appreciate honesty and I think it's fair to say that it's more likely to be a chemical than a successful pregnancy + bleed.
It's just soul destroying after all we have to go through with IVF to get a BFP and that not even being the last hurdle!
Having said that, I am grateful for that BFP even if nothing comes out of it. I had a very blissfull 18 hours and don't regret it x


----------



## bugs

We have paid for all our cycles as my OH has children already so we don't qualify for NHS treatment. We had our 1st 2 cycles at the Women's in Liverpool and tbh I didn't have a good experience there. We spent so much money there and the treatment was pretty poor, appointments always late, never getting a reply when you call them I wish we moved clinics after the 1st go. 

We've been with care since, I started with an egg share cycle but don't really want to do that again coz my AMH is pretty low at 8 so want to keep my eggs for me. I cannot fault care they are great and as much as it hasn't worked yet I've got every faith that they'll get me there in the end, we are just waiting on our immune test results before we go again. 

Good luck I hope you keep getting that positive result xxxx


----------



## s08

"Soul destroying" is a good way to describe it, hippie. Please keep us updated on how things progress. I'm am thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks guys, you'e both been great help!
Bugs, Care is the clinic I had looked into too. They have the best success rates in this area which must mean something, but the fees are pretty insane!
We need to have ICSI and chances are we'd also need to transfer the TESE sperm from St Mary's so we'll probably be looking at around 4-5k and that's before the drugs! :help:

The bleeding's kind of stopped this morning. Yesterday afternoon/ evening there wasn't much in the pad but still quite a bit when I wiped, this morning not much at all :happydance: I'm not sure whether it's because I've been lying down all night but I will monitor the situation. Good job I'm working from home today.
I'll probably try not to POAS today and perhaps wait till Friday evening or Saturday morning, if it's still BFP then it will probably be more accurate.

Thanks again for your support xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck hippy :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Hope all is well hippie


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks for thinking of me! I tested on Thursday morning and it was still positive, told myself I'd test again this morning but couldn't stomach it so it will probably be tonight or tomorrow morning now. Totally expect a negative now but will keep you posted x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey hun keep chin up! If it was positive on Thursday there's still a chance

Big hugs x x x


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks likkle! Changed my mind AGAIN and just POAS, the BFP is now super dark, MUCH clearer than it was on Tuesday or Thursday?!?! Is a WTF appropriate? I bled a fair bit on Wed, no cramps but both Tue pm and all day Wed is was a proper bleed, kind of stopped on Thu and by the afternoon I was only wiping. 
You hear stories about decidual bleeding now I'm wondering if this is what thay was? It came on the exact day AF was due, which usually the case for decidual bleeding. Surely the FRER should be going fainter not darker if it was a chemical?
This is messig with my head so much it's unreal! 
I am now 18DPO and 13DP5DT. Dare I really hope? :shrug:
I will post the FRER pics this evening so I can mess with your heads too, lol.
Thanks for all your support :flower: it's amazing to know people are rooting for you :hug:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hun defo sounds promising! If it makes you feel better my cousin recently had a baby and she had a 'period' for the first 4 months! She found out really late! Sounds to me that its worked, you had 2 implanted right? Horrible thing to say and I hope it's not right but I wonder if ones only stuck? Hope that's not the case thou

So pleased for you - looks good now! :) when's your official test date again?

Big hugs x x x


----------



## hippiehappy

OTD is Wednesday. If it's still positive then they will probably ask me to come in but if they make me wait for more than a few days I'm gonna go to my GP and get a blood test. My GP is dead good like that. I'm just worried because i bled, it might be worth doing a BETA asap and then another after a few days and compare them to see what's going on. I don't think my IVF clinic does that, I gather they just scam you 4 or 5 weeks after ET and there's no way I'm waiting that long. But I'm jumping the gun now, definitely one thing at the time!
The thought of one out of 2 having implanted has gone through my head, don't worry that'd be amazing! Not as amazing as both having implanted of course, but I would still be over the moon.
On the other hand I've heard that bleedig in early pregnancy happens a lot with multiples... So it could be absolutely anything. All I can do is concentrate on getting a BFP on Wednesday. My tummy feels really hard, my boobs look quite big like they do before AF (and definitely NOT like after AF when they look a bit 'deflated' :rofl:) and I am absolutely sarving all the time! Also, and this is bizarre, my cat's been tip-toeing around me and being super clingy, if I sit down he has to lie across my lap and he's never usually like that. Also (sorry if this is too much info) the other day he kept sniffing my crotch :rofl: which again he has never done before.
Weird.
Anyway, will post them FRER pics later. Thanks again for everything :flower:


----------



## Dusty1768

So glad to hear you're still getting BFP!! That's fantastic. Best of luck in the coming days. It's all sounding great xx


----------



## chichifab

Hey hippiehappy! 

Glad to hear you are still getting positives!! I'm really rooting for you! Lots of baby dust to you ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56856; Yey :hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, as promised (albeit a bit late) here is the FRER gallery. The first one is the wrong way round (sorry) and not too clear as it was so faint that the camera's flash almost erased it so I had to take a picture with no flash and it's a bit dark. But then if you look at any of them compared to yesterday's they are definitely all fainter... it's not just my imagination, right? 

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/teststz.jpg/][IMG]https://imageshack.us/a/img407/3189/teststz.jpg[/URL] 

Still spotting, really wish it'd stop!
OTD on Wednesday, I really wish I could fast forward now... don't think I will test again before then so I'll let you know how it goes! :hug:


----------



## MoBaby

lines are darker for sure! looks good :) im sure the bleed is nothing. GL on wed.


----------



## chichifab

It looks darker!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hun are you doing your pessaries vaginally? I know that can cause bleeding! I don't normally use those tests - have you tried a clearblue digital one? That's what my clinic recommend

Still looks promising thou sweetheart! Fx! Xxx


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks guys! Yes I'm doing the Cyclogest but because of the bleeding I've been told to use the 'back door' (sorry) :blush: was alternating front / back before the bleeding started because last time they gave me cramps.
I doubt that's what caused the bleed, but we'll see what happens x


----------



## s08

Those look great, hippie! Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## TwoRdue

Just been reading through you post and I had something very similar on my last pregnancy. I had bleeding right up to 12 weeks on and off and found on my 7 week scan that I was having twins and bleeding can be common in twin pregnancy. I did miscarry at 18 weeks but that was unrelated.
Good luck


----------



## TwoRdue

+ if this was a chemical and you were bleeding I dont think your last BFP would have been as bright. If you had two embryos transferred then it could also be that you are losing one. Hope all goes well.x


----------



## hippiehappy

Thanks TwoRdue! That's really reassuring about darker FRER. After the week from hell that was last week, I'm now starting to feel quite positive. OTD is in 2 days, I feel knackered from about 5 pm and sick for most of the day. If I am not pregnant I must have som kind of bug!
Two would be amazing but so would one, I'm just praying now... I guess we'll know soon enough xx


----------



## hippiehappy

Well everybody, OTD today!
:test::test::test::test:


It's a :bfp: :wohoo::yipee::happydance:

I called the clinic and spoke to a nurse, explained the situation re: :af: like bleed but she didn't seem worried in the slightest. She said 'oh well that happens a lot, it might carry on troughout the pregnancy'!
I hope it doesn't, but then as long as I get a baby (or two) at the end of it I don't care & it can do what it want!

My viability scan is on Oct 24th but will ring my GP today to get a beta booked in before that. So yeah, not 100% out of the woods but things are looking up :thumbup:

Just wanted to say a big HUGE thank you to everyone for your support, I thought I'd post the good news because the only thing that's kept me sane over the last week has been reading threads like this one and happy outcomes, so I hope it can give hope to someone else.
Thanks again to everybody and good luck with all your future adventures. I'm sure you'll get there eventually, you all deserve it x


----------



## chichifab

hippiehappy said:


> Well everybody, OTD today!
> :test::test::test::test:
> 
> 
> It's a :bfp: :wohoo::yipee::happydance:
> 
> I called the clinic and spoke to a nurse, explained the situation re: :af: like bleed but she didn't seem worried in the slightest. She said 'oh well that happens a lot, it might carry on troughout the pregnancy'!
> I hope it doesn't, but then as long as I get a baby (or two) at the end of it I don't care & it can do what it want!
> 
> My viability scan is on Oct 24th but will ring my GP today to get a beta booked in before that. So yeah, not 100% out of the woods but things are looking up :thumbup:
> 
> Just wanted to say a big HUGE thank you to everyone for your support, I thought I'd post the good news because the only thing that's kept me sane over the last week has been reading threads like this one and happy outcomes, so I hope it can give hope to someone else.
> Thanks again to everybody and good luck with all your future adventures. I'm sure you'll get there eventually, you all deserve it x

Awwww you brought a tier in my eye!! Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you!!! Start enjoying being pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## Dusty1768

Congratulations, it's fantastic to hear good news!! Xx


----------



## Edamame

I have been stalking your thread and just wanted to say congratulations and also thank you for updating us! It is so helpful to read success stories right now! Wishing you a very healthy nine months!


----------



## s08

Congratulations! Thrilled for you!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hun

So pleased for you! If it helps easy the worry my cousin bled throughout her pregnancy

Congrats!


----------

